

Can you teach entrepreneurship? - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/education/6735325.stm

======
pg
Yes, but you have to understand it to teach it. That might seem obvious, but
it's missing in this plan.

